# FC HE brass



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was making some 30-06 brass on Sunday and I came across a piece of brass that had this stamped in it.

FC HE
270 Win

What does the HE stand for. I tried to find it on Google and I could not find anything at all.

The only thing I can think of is that Federal is part of the ATK Company and so they would be part of Fabrique Nationale Herstal FNH.

Chuck Norris once sued Burger King after they refused to put razor wire in his Whopper Jr, insisting that that actually is "his" way.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

It more than likely was a piece of brass from Federals High Energy Ammo. From what I remember it was much the same velocity / energy levels as Hornadys Light Magnum Ammo.

Not sure if that is right or not but would be my best guess.

Larry


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe SDHandgunner is correct. Federal is producing some loadings now with the HE (high energy) designation. I believe the 270 win HE loading is pushing a 140 gr. pill about 3100, instead of 2960, or something like that in their standard loading.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

As a teen, Chuck Norris had sex with every nun in a convent tucked away in the hills of Tuscany. Nine months later the nuns gave birth to the 1972 Miami Dolphins, the only undefeated and untied team in professional football history.


----------

